# Would you call someone weird?



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

**After this go read the updated at the bottom of page 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />**

So I started a new job last Tuesday (by the way I LOVE it).

Well Thursday was the lady that I was replacing's last day so 2 other girls in the office took her to lunch and invited me. So we were sitting around talking and then got to talking about hair. Well sometimes I will actually do my hair at night (it just takes a straightener) and then touch up in the morning. Well one of the girls said "You do you hair at night? That's weird. I have never heard of that" and I explained that it was easier that way because I have a son and mornings are hectic.

So we are done with out meal (we are eating Mexican food) and we order sopapillas (a Mexican desert for those who don't know). Well traditionally you put honey on them and I HATE honey, so I usually but butter. So I proceed to put butter on mine and the same girl says "You put butter on yours?" and I say "Yeah, not a big honey fan" and she said, again "That's weird, I didn't know people did that". I then jokingly said "I do my hair at night and put butter on my sopapilla's, I am such a strange person"...giggles around the table.

So I basically got called weird within an hours time... I know that she wasn't calling ME weird, but it sure felt that way, and it wasn't like a "HAHA you but butter on them!" joking thing...it was a "You but butter on them?!" "You do your hair at night?!". Regardless, she knew me all of 3 days, isn't that strange that she would talk that way to me after 3 days?

Input please!!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmm...that does seem a little odd Alex, but maybe that's just the way she says things to people and was totally unaware that she was making you feel that way. I know that a lot of people have called me weird for one reason or another, but I usually just take it as a compliment or laugh it off Anyway, hope you get things figured out!!


----------



## MacForMe (Feb 5, 2007)

UGH! What is WITH people! My workmate does her hair at night cuz its easier for her and its her only "her time".. The mornings are too hectic.

If she does it again, casually say that because "she" hasn't heard of it before doesn't make you odd or weird and let her know that she sounds very unkind.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I don't think it's anything for you to take personally. It seems like that girl is 1) ignorant to the fact that people do things in different ways or 2) she just says "weird" a lot.


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2007)

haha, you should of said i thought alot of people do these things, you dont, thats weird..lol


----------



## Saja (Feb 5, 2007)

Some people use "thats weird" very easily. Its like how people say "thats cool" without even thinking....I guess it just depends on her tone of voice when she said it. Ps...I LOATHE honey too!!! Some people also have no social skills and dont know the proper way to respond to someone who does somthing different.


----------



## CubNan (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd watch out. Ya never know what she's up to. Perhaps nothing. People are stupid and don't always realize what they say. On the other hand, some say things on purpose, that may appear innocent but aren't.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 5, 2007)

I totally agree!

I use to have a co worker who thought I was weird because sometimes I ate my granola bar before my sandwich. She said "Granola bars are like dessert, you should eat it after your sandwich, not before." I thought whatever.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with Saja. I think she just probably says that a lot.


----------



## Saja (Feb 5, 2007)

Hahah...Granola and dessert in the same sentence? Doesnt have the same ring as chocolate and dessert!


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't take it too personally. Maybe that's just like "her expression" - that she just says all the time without thinking. Think Paris and "that's hot". She probably didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 5, 2007)

It is called individuality. That's what makes you you. Lack of it makes them robots.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

THANK YOU! Geez! She is just jealous! LMAO only kidding.

BTW people...she is an AGGIE! For those of you who know what that is!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 5, 2007)

I run from women like that.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ditto! Some people are just close minded or something. By the way, I straighten my hair at night too and plenty of my friends do it too! I guess we are all weirdos hehe.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree.

LMAO... awesome comeback!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 6, 2007)

What is an AGGIE? A nickname for a Texas University Alumi?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL, I was wondering what an AGGIE was too.

Seriously, what is "normal", anyway? Everyone is different, and we all do things differently.

It's like tomatoes. I can eat them with things, but I have never liked eating them on my own.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2007)

i agree^^ i have a friend who thinks everything and one is weird and i think she is weird for thinking that ..haha but we still like each other


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 6, 2007)

I think she just doesn't know what to say and the easy thing is "weird". She's surely wierd heehehe!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

An AGGIE is something you would know alot about if you lived in Texas LOL! It's those who attend or have attended Texas A&amp;M Univeristy (the rival team of Texas Tech Raiders and University of Texas Longhorns. There is this thing we actually have called "Aggie Jokes" and they are kinda like blonde jokes - basically the tradition is that everyone calls them ignorant LOL. It's a long lived thing out here in Texas!

Here is an Aggie Joke for you:

A Raider, Longhorn and Aggie are all running from the police. They come to 3 large, full trees side by side and they climb up one.

The cops come to the raider's tree and say "HEY! Anyone up there?" so the Raider goes "churp, churp churp" so they cops say "Oh, just a bird".

They come to the Longhorn's tree and say "Anyone up here??" and the Longhorn says "Squeekey squeek" and the cops say "Eh, just a bird"

They come up to the Aggie's tree and ask again "Anyone in that tree?" so the Aggie says "Mooooo".

BAHAHA! I love Aggie jokes.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL, that's was funny! *keeping that one*

Hehe, you learn something new everyday, lolol!

Thank you for brightening my day *grins*


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 6, 2007)

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

Anytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2007)

maybe she didn't want the lady whose job you were replacing to know that she liked you. Or maybe she's just socially incompetent. Or says weird a lot. Either way, I know I'd dislike her, haha


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2007)

i agree. I dont think anything you said or did was weird. lol Maybe she just couldnt find the right words.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 9, 2007)

*UPDATE*

Me and my woman boss (I have a man and woman boss lol) were chatting about the fact that the 2 girls always go get breakfast and ask everyone in the office if they want anything except for the 3 of us that head the safety department. Well, she told me that she had asked the both of them How I was doing or How I was working out!!! What in the WORLD is that about?!?! You don't do that...sorry...but she is a long time temp and she is in no management position or anything so that p-ed me off...

Well it's funny because they both responded one with "She is doing great, we

couldn't be more pleased" and the other with "She is so smart and quick at everything". Lady boss said she seem like, shocked or something, she was sort of like.."Oh, hum, okay" like she didn't think I was doing well?? We don't even work together, or even under the same boss because she works the office itself and I actually work for the company *weird to explain*. But the big guy here basically said that I am doing extremely well...so BOO YA in her face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the other day she asked me to clean up when I leave a â€œmessâ€ in the copy room (apparently this is HER territory). But I was packing something for FedEx and out of everything I left the backing to the label which is no bigger than a post card!!! Blehhh...I don't know if I like her HAHA.


----------



## Lia (Feb 10, 2007)

She has a problem with you, i think. Maybe she's jealous of your boobs? Hahah (just remembered another post of yours...)

But really, don't worry with her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah - I can't help the size LOL My mom said the same thing though.

I hate girls sometimes...drama rama!


----------



## ivette (Feb 10, 2007)

good comeback han

people have though i was weird too. i take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate the drama at work! This girl is obviously intimidated by you, or she wouldn't be so territorial about the whole copy room thing. And she wouldn't be "checking up" on you, either.


----------



## Manda (Feb 12, 2007)

It sounds like shes the weirdo! I've heard of a lot stranger things that what you do (I'll straighten my hair at night so it doesnt take as long in the morning too). It sounds like she does have some sort of problem with you, but don't let it get to you. Obviously your bosses like you and with her asking that (something which is NOT her business) made her look bad.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I don't think you're weird! She sounds like one of those people who are set in their ways and anything else is just "strange" and she's not real open to "strange" things. Also, maybe she is just trying to make conversation....be the "funny one" at the table...who knows?


----------



## laura112 (Feb 13, 2007)

She sounds like a total mentalist, your bosses think you're doing well and thats all that matters, her opinion isn't really worth much is it. xx


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 13, 2007)

The ex-bf thinks this way. He says its his extreme sociological way of thinking, i just think its stupid:rotfl: , specially coming from him. hehe


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 13, 2007)

*Yep - She's definitely weirding out big time herself. She's obviously unsettled by your beauty, wit, and charm! Want "Big Mama" to come down there and ***** slap her for you? I'll show her something WEIRD...*

Seriously though, you know what I like to do when I have weird ass co-workers that trip on things I do that THEY think are weird? If they continuously question me on mundane trivial things,(Like: * Why are you listening to polka music? Why do you like to wear red and purple? Why do you always write down notes when someone is training you? Can't you just listen and then simply remember what was said? Why do you have fast food for lunch every day? Don't you know that's expensive and so baaaaaad for you? Why does the UPS man always flirt with you and not anyone else? Why do you always wear the same shoes every day? Don't you have any others? bla blah blah) I just smile absently at them and tell them I'll make a deal with them: How 'bout if they worry about what THEY do, and I'll worry about what I do... And I won't comment on all the things I think are weird about them, and they don't comment about what they think is weird about me.

It seems to shut them right up every time.

I don't think "bulling" people are used to being called on their crap and being stood up to. Then again, it's just as easy to turn the question around on them, still having that absent looking smile and sweetly but strongly saying, "Because I like it. Do you have a problem with that?" Again that usually shuts them up. I say it in such an innocent sweet way that it usually drives the message right home without me looking like the raving office psycho or something.

Good luck, Tiger!

* p.s. I've really had someone asking me those kinds of questions when I was brand new someplace!


----------



## Nox (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I agree ^^.

Maybe in her own vocabulary, "wierd" is the only way she knows how to describe something she sees as unusual. It may have other meanings for her. (Not that I'm defending her inarticulateness, but I think that may be part of it.)


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I am weird and while I embrace my weirdness I don't label others as such quite so freely. :eusa_whistle:

Some people just don't like change. Whether it's a new person at work, a dress code rule, or something as trivial as changing the color of the walls.

If you want to be in the weird club Alex I will pull a few strings to get you in. :moa:


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

as for the "weird" comment, I usually don't say that to someone unless they're my friends, as in a joking kind of way. I hope she didn't mean anything by it other than making the conversation? have you had any other odd thing with her since? If not, then I would say it's not something to worry about. Everyone has their own way of doing things, and it may have surprised her, but I don't think she was making a judgement on you as a person.

That temp asking the other ladies about how you're doing, well, you could also see it as her just asking them how you've been doing and how they like you so far, it's been a while since I've worked so maybe I'm not catching on the whole office politics/dynamics thing though. I think most people in workplace do that when a new person comes in?

Wow, about that lady who asked you to clean up after yourself... i would try to stay away from that one. I swear ladies can be more evil than men at workplace!

Congrats on the new job by the way! I'm glad you love it!


----------

